
Prototype - Lessons of Survival, From the Dot-Com Attic - peter123
http://www.nytimes.com/2008/11/23/business/23proto.html
======
nickb
_...not a single entrepreneur received venture capital funding by submitting a
business plan “over the transom.” By contrast, about 5 percent of
entrepreneurs who knew the venture capitalist or gained a personal
introduction received funding_

Another data point for 'It's not what you know, but who you know.'

 _Many of the companies that survived the dot-com bust did so by ignoring the
prevailing “Get Big Fast” business model, Mr. Kirsch explains. Get Big Fast
said that an Internet company should identify a market early and grow as
quickly as possible, to shut out all competitors._

So that means that most of those that survived were not VC-backed.

